# Spitfire Pictures



## sunny91 (Apr 9, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2006)

beautiful and nothing more to say


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

Nope, good stuff sunny.


----------



## v2 (Apr 9, 2006)

Excellent pics....sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2006)

yeap, sheer beauty, that's the re-engined PR.XIX we were discussing in the aviation forum........


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 10, 2006)

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2006)

Good ones sunny.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes,they are.Absolutely.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 11, 2006)

Spitfire is Spitfire.


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 13, 2006)

I just love seeing that PR.XIX with the Contra-Rotating Prop


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2006)

The spits a classic, nothing like seeing and hearing one! Great shots!


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 29, 2006)

Excellent shots sunny.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 29, 2006)

magnifico! me too, I'd like to hear one too, Shack was a treat.


----------



## leitch (Jul 2, 2006)

Great pics, wish I could sit in a spit, just for a second


----------



## plan_D (Jul 2, 2006)

Spit on the ground and sit in it then.


----------



## Stuka Pilot (Jul 7, 2006)

cool pics!!!


----------



## pathchampion (Jul 7, 2006)

Great pics! simply loves the Spitfire!


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry about the Spit i have made a mistake.
sunny


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 8, 2006)

Guess he ran out of Spitfire pics...


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Jul 9, 2006)

fancy lol even with that hurri, it stil makes a good show of that classic BoB team. I'm going to London in a few and am certainly hoping to see some Spits.. maybe a Mk.VIII my fave.. what with its 1000 lb. bombload, Mk.IX performance and Mk.V range.. its simply the greatest.


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe those pics had a Fw-190 behind the Spit. He he he........


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Jul 11, 2006)

lol ... but what was the Fw190-A8 bombload? And come to think of it... DID the Mk.VIII Spit have a 1,000 lb. load? Some people have been saying it didn't.


----------

